
Microsoft Admits Humans Listen to Skype and Cortana in Privacy Policy Update - lenova
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/qvgpkv/microsoft-updates-privacy-policy-admits-humans-listen-to-cortana-skype
======
huxflux
Is anyone surprised?

~~~
givehimagun
Disappointed - now it's everyone (Amazon, Google, Microsoft).

